# Tivo Premiere XL4 with Lifetime Subscription and Warranty (2 years left)



## DanielTB80

TiVo Premiere XL4 with Lifetime Service for sale.

TiVo Warranty expires 11/11/2015.

Upgraded to TiVo Roamio Pro.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141081341825?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## aaronwt

I'm curious if you will sell it at that price. I just sold my second Elite/XL4 here on TiVo community and I got $415 shipped for it. It also had two years left on the extended warranty.


----------



## DanielTB80

We will see. 

The initial glut of Premiere XL4 has cleared out, which really drove down the resell value of the Premiere XL4 for a while.


----------



## DanielTB80

It sold.


----------



## iceturkee

somebody overpaid for your unit. i had a chance to buy same thing with lifetime for $400 shipped. i turned it down because i thought it was too expensive.


----------



## aaronwt

Wow!! That was an amazing price. Even with the 9 or 10% ebay cut you really came out ahead with that price.


----------



## Dan203

Hmmmm... Make me want to list me 2 tuner on eBay now. Did you start of with a reserve? If so how high was it?


----------



## Davelnlr_

The price isnt that out of the ballpark. I paid over $800 for mine in January, because I was to stupid to research the fact they were about to release a new model.


----------



## Dan203

Davelnlr_ said:


> The price isnt that out of the ballpark. I paid over $800 for mine in January, because I was to stupid to research the fact they were about to release a new model.


Compared to what you paid no, but compared to what other people are getting now it is.

Did you set a reserve? If so how much? I'm seriously considering using eBay to sell my Premiere if I can get that much more. (mine is only 2 tuner, so I don't expect as much as you)


----------



## DanielTB80

My unit sold during a time where there were few available and mine was in the middle of the available pricing range.

I set it up as a BuyItNow, so no reserve was needed.

I did drop it $30 bucks from the original listing price and that really caused interest for it to take off based on page views and follows.

Patience, timing, pricing strategy, excellent eBay reputation and monitoring is what got my unit sold for that price.


----------



## Dan203

I've only bought/sold a few things on eBay so while my reputation is good, I only have like a dozen or so ratings.


----------

